# Dargel scooter question



## bowman28 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am currently rebuilding a 1984 dargel skooter 13.6, my questions is, we all know by experience that these skooters sit low from the back, I plan on hanging a 40 ti hat su on it, does anyone have one or has seen a late model scooter with a live well and small storage in the back next to the transome, will it be to much for this little boat.


----------



## 06z71 (Dec 22, 2009)

heres a pic of mine i have a leaning post an icechest with ice and drinks and a bait bucket in the back with no problem but i guess it all depends on how you will have yours rigged not to mention i have a yami 40hp four stroke on back


----------



## 06z71 (Dec 22, 2009)

oh and this model here is a 1980 13ft


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

We've rebuilt a bunch of those boats and I'd honestly think a live well or whatever would be best in a console front seat, not at the back. 40 Tohastu...great choice!


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a Dargel 136 and i'm going to add a casting deck to solve the storage issues...i haven't come up with an easy livewell solution yet...on the new models they already come with a casting deck and livewell in front of the console...

I attached my boat with the red cushions and the new dargel model with the casting deck...i'll keep following along for other ideas...


----------



## skiff_meister (Sep 11, 2005)

*Storage on Dargel*

Dont mean to hi-jack your thread...
I just re-did my 1985 Dargel Scooter and added a few extras. 
Storage is an issue as we all know so I had the section in front of the console sealed out and added a hatch. Also a battery box in front of the transom with under deck pipe for wiring. I also added a Raised mount fro trolling motor that has pipe to battery box under deck. George in Pearland did the glass work- excellent job! www.hillfiberglass.com


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

I wanted to gives the thread a bumb to see if anyone has done anything recent to their scooters...please post pics. if you've come up with some good solutions for storage and trolling motors.

I was thinking about getting a TM mount like the pic. i'm attaching if I can find someone to build it.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Birdsall Marine sells the one pictured above I believe.


----------



## Jfish1972 (Jan 16, 2006)

here is mine, an 83 model 13ft. Have not put her in the water yet, but anxiously awaiting to see how she does. Going to keep her simple, elevated cooler holder, burn bar and cooler in front of console. Similar set up like 06Z71 pics.


----------



## FishmanSA (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow! that's a nice restore, I like all the hatches. I thought about adding back hatches but didn't know if they would add to much weight to the back.


----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

jfish how much do you have invested in your scooter


----------



## jrb007 (Feb 24, 2010)

looks very good !


----------

